

Posterous Adds Simple Custom Domain Registration - Concours
http://mashable.com/2010/03/30/posterous-domain-registration/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
snewe
Blogspam:

<http://blog.posterous.com/private/cvywyxHCnB>

~~~
kilps
This article has the prices... (though I see that they are listed in the
comments of your link)

------
matthijs
"After you've purchased your own domain, we also make it super easy to set up
your own personalized email boxes, calendars, and wikis using Google Apps."

They make it super easy by setting the dns settings to Google apps, or is
there anything else involved? (Setting the dns records is already well
documented on the Google apps site and not hard at all).

------
apsurd
DEAD SIMPLE!

